# danio fry



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

2 weeks ago I removed all of my naja grass into a five gallon tank. I have been siphoning the other tanks waste into this tank to keep filter loaded, as I use it as a quarantine tank when needed. Went to clean it up a bit and noticed 2 small fry and 15 or so rcs, I believe the fry are zebra danios, can notice horizontal black stripe on them.
Tested 0 ammonia 0 nitite 160 nitate really not surprising for what is in there. Did a 50% water change and nitrates still closer to 160 then 80. Since reading about zd I believe these fry are at least ten days old and have somehow survived this. Do I try to do another water change today or 50% again tomorrow and repeat daily til nitates are lower?
Also the first time I have had baby rcs lol the old broken clock theory!


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

dalfed said:


> 2 weeks ago I removed all of my naja grass into a five gallon tank. I have been siphoning the other tanks waste into this tank to keep filter loaded, as I use it as a quarantine tank when needed. Went to clean it up a bit and noticed 2 small fry and 15 or so rcs, I believe the fry are zebra danios, can notice horizontal black stripe on them.
> Tested 0 ammonia 0 nitite 160 nitate really not surprising for what is in there. Did a 50% water change and nitrates still closer to 160 then 80. Since reading about zd I believe these fry are at least ten days old and have somehow survived this. Do I try to do another water change today or 50% again tomorrow and repeat daily til nitates are lower?
> Also the first time I have had baby rcs lol the old broken clock theory!



only 2 fry?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

I believe they usually spawn on the bottom of the tank so I am surprised I have any from scooping out the naja grass by hand.


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

Ah. I see, how big are they?


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Half inch or so.


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

dalfed said:


> Half inch or so.


They're probably about a little less than 2 weeks.


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

dalfed said:


> 2 weeks ago I removed all of my naja grass into a five gallon tank. I have been siphoning the other tanks waste into this tank to keep filter loaded, as I use it as a quarantine tank when needed. Went to clean it up a bit and noticed 2 small fry and 15 or so rcs, I believe the fry are zebra danios, can notice horizontal black stripe on them.
> Tested 0 ammonia 0 nitite 160 nitate really not surprising for what is in there. Did a 50% water change and nitrates still closer to 160 then 80. Since reading about zd I believe these fry are at least ten days old and have somehow survived this. Do I try to do another water change today or 50% again tomorrow and repeat daily til nitates are lower?
> Also the first time I have had baby rcs lol the old broken clock theory!


At a pet store, you can buy ammonia/nitrite/nitrate remover. Depending on how big your tank is, you can take a 4 ounce bottle And dump it in if its 60 g/higher.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If the tank is cycled you shouldn't need to add things like ammonia remover. Nitrates can be lowered by larger water changes.


----------



## Isrolina (Sep 16, 2012)

susankat said:


> If the tank is cycled you shouldn't need to add things like ammonia remover. Nitrates can be lowered by larger water changes.


Or you can do that


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

Danos scatter non-adhesive eggs. The classic way of spawning them was to have them lay eggs over some marbles so that the parents coouln't get to the eggs after spawning and eat them. Make small (10%) water changes at a time, otherwise you may kill the babies from shock.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Did two 50% water changes yesterday got nitrates to around 40, then did another after morning feed today now around 20. Will skip tomorrow then continue 25% changes every second day like my mollie fry tank. They are definately zebra danios can finally see clear enough to tell. How long with this low bioload before I need to worry about bacteria dying off?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Should be fine, even with low bioload. Test your water for nitrates before doing water changes, if they stay at 20 should be fine and just do once a week water changes.


----------

